#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Риндзай дзэн в Москве

## Onedrop

С августа в Москве начинаются регулярные практики дзадзэн традиции Риндзай.
Проводят ученики японского дзэн-мастера Сёдо Харада Роси 正道原田老師. 
Сёдо Харада Роси  является одним из пяти наследников Дхармы от Ямада Мумон Роси (одного из крупнейших современных наставников Риндзай-дзэн).  Сёдо Харада Роси начал свою практику в 1962 году, в возрасте 22 лет в монастыре Сёфукудзи, в Кобэ (Япония). В 1982 году он сам стал наставником и с этого времени является настоятелем монастыря Согэндзи　(曹源寺) в городе Окаяма (Япония), большинство его учеников иностранцы. Он имеет учеников и дзэн-группы во многих странах Европы, США, Индии, а также ежегодно проводит по несколько сэссин (ритритов) в Европе, США и Индии.　
Приглашаем на практику, которая будет проходит каждую субботу с 14-00 до 16-00, в центре "Открытый мир", в буддийском зале (м. Тульская, ул. Павловская, дом 18). Пожалуйста, приходите за пять-десять минут до начала.
Раз в месяц будут проводится одноневные мини-сэссин(ритрит).
Более подробная информация по телефонам:
(8495) 762-62-33 Аня
8-917-582-05-29 Костя,
или пишите на onedropzendo@ya.ru

----------


## Kleon

Планируется ли ретрит с участием мастера?

----------


## Onedrop

Если со временем в России наберется группа,  Роси приедет на сэссин в Москву. Он заинтересован в приезде в Росиию, но для этого нужна хотя бы небольшая группа уже регулярно практикующих людей.

----------


## Kleon

По россии соберутся. Главное предложить. На ретрит с Кайсеном даже из СНГ приезжали. Я тоже приеду :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

Аня и Костя, на ретрит с мастером я приложу все усилия чтобы приехать. 

А пока желаю непоколебимой уверенности и бездонного терпения в этом начинании на благо всех живых существ !

----------


## Onedrop

Спасибо за ваши сообщения.
Сейчас мы начали регулярные практики в Москве, очень надеемся, что через некоторое время Роси сможет приехать в Россию.
Дело в том, что бОльшую часть времени он проводит в Японии, в своем монастыре, и дважды в год приезжает в Европу, дважды в США, еще в Индию. У него очень много учеников, его график сейчас забит на ближайшие два года. Но он очень заинтересован в приезде в Россию. Так что мы надеемся, что через год-два он приедет в Москву.
Ануар, спасибо большое за поддержку. :Big Grin:

----------


## Нагфа

Скажите а практики бесплатные? поется что то перед началом или просто медитация?

----------


## Onedrop

Здравствуйте.
Практика бесплатная.
 В расписании с прошлой недели небольшие изменения. Начало не 14 - 00, а в 14 - 30. 
Мы сидим четыре периода дзадзэн по 25 - 30 минут, после первого часа около 10 минут кинхин (медитация в ходьбе). После дзадзэн мы читаем Сутру Сердца и 4 Обета Бодхисаттвы (если Вы не хотите, Вы можете не участвовать, просто посидеть) - это около 10 минут в конце.

----------

